# Dealing with the fear of bears!!



## hoghunter011583

I was up on the monte cristo the other day and smelled fur. I walked about 50 yards and found super fresh bear mess, looked like about 10 minutes old, it hadn't even started to darken up yet. I really had a bad feeling come over me because I didn't have a gun or bear mace. I won't be able to get a ccp for a side arm this season so what should I do?

Just get some bear mace and be careful and pray I don't get attacked. Or take a chance carrying a pistol and getting a ticket for bow hunting with a sidearm. I never break laws but on this one I'm considering it, I really don't feel safe in the woods up here by myself without a gun!! Just not to sure how I'll feel hanging onto a bottle of mace and staring at a massive black bear with cubs!!


----------



## lunkerhunter2

Are you 100% sure it was bear ****? I have not heard any confirmed reports of bears on Monte for 10+ years. You sure it wasn't sheep? They smell like ****!
If you are really worried about it i would just move over a couple canyons. I would be willing to bet it is one of less than 2 or 3 bears on the entire mountain if it is one.


----------



## Fowlmouth

We hiked into an area last night to recover an elk that we had quartered earlier in the day and I was a little on edge knowing the carcass had been there all day and there are bears in that canyon. We were banging on the sides of our pack frames with aluminum water bottles, talking loud and whistling on the way in. Nothing was disturbed and all was well. I know you don't want to be loud while hunting, just be careful and get your CCP for next years hunts.


----------



## hoghunter011583

lunkerhunter2 said:


> Are you 100% sure it was bear **** I have not heard any confirmed reports of bears on Monte for 10+ years. You sure it wasn't sheep? They smell like ****
> If you are really worried about it i would just move over a couple canyons. I would be willing to bet it is one of less than 2 or 3 bears on the entire mountain if it is one.


I'm not saying it was a bear from the smell, I'm going off of the turds I saw. It looked like dog mess but 3 times the size. It was loaded with it, I must have seen 2 dozen piles!
They didn't have the clumpy look like a moose or something it was just smooth turds.
That is nice to know that it is rare to have bear in the area.


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

You haven't yet hiked far enough, hoghunter011583. I started off carrying my pistol. Then I decided it was too much weight and switched to can of pepper spray. Then I started to hurt so much that I didn't give a **** if I became bear ****. Now I hike fearlessly without the extra weight and curl myself in the fetal position at night to ease my pains instead of my fears. All these changes took place in only a week's time! :shock:


----------



## hoghunter011583

Fowlmouth said:


> We hiked into an area last night to recover an elk that we had quartered earlier in the day and I was a little on edge knowing the carcass had been there all day and there are bears in that canyon. We were banging on the sides of our pack frames with aluminum water bottles, talking loud and whistling on the way in. Nothing was disturbed and all was well. I know you don't want to be loud while hunting, just be careful and get your CCP for next years hunts.


Yeah that is what scares me, sneaking around and walking up on one. I'm fine if I'm just hiking and not being quite but sneaking around is what makes me nervous.


----------



## t_wolfer

I heard from a rancher that runs cattle above Hardware Ranch that there has been a sow grizzly with her two cubs in his area which is fairly close to Monte. I have also worried about Bears when alone in the mountains, is it leagal to carry a pistol with a ccp on a archery or muzzy hunt?


----------



## hoghunter011583

BirdDogger said:


> You haven't yet hiked far enough, hoghunter011583. I started off carrying my pistol. Then I decided it was too much weight and switched to can of pepper spray. Then I started to hurt so much that I didn't give a **** if I became bear **** Now I hike fearlessly without the extra weight and curl myself in the fetal position at night to ease my pains instead of my fears. All these changes took place in only a week's time! :shock:


Haha That is awesome but I'm not that brave. You know how some guys always find money on the ground and some people always win on the coke bottle caps. Well, I'm one of those people that always seems to run into predators in the woods. I ran into a cougar in Louisiana 2 years before they admited that cougars live in Louisiana. I've hunted Monte cristo just a few times and have come close to a bear and heard wolves calling about 100 yards away -)O(- 
So, maybe I should start putting in for bear tags!! The Elk are not working for me so maybe I'll just start predator hunting!!


----------



## hoghunter011583

t_wolfer said:


> I heard from a rancher that runs cattle above Hardware Ranch that there has been a sow grizzly with her two cubs in his area which is fairly close to Monte. I have also worried about Bears when alone in the mountains, is it leagal to carry a pistol with a ccp on a archery or muzzy hunt?


WHAT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! GRIZZLY!!!!!!!!!!!! Great I should have never asked the question!!! Do they really have grizzly in Utah???? OH GREAT now I'll never be able to scout again!!
I'll just think that the cattle rancher was drinking a little to much!!


----------



## xxxxxxBirdDogger

-_O- 
hoghunter, you might want to flip over to the big game section to see what I just posted. 
-^*^*^*-


----------



## TopofUtahArcher

hoghunter011583 said:


> I was up on the monte cristo ...and found super fresh bear mess...
> I really don't feel safe in the woods up here by myself without a gun!! Just not too sure how I'll feel hanging onto a bottle of mace and staring at a massive black bear with cubs!!


You more than likely have been hunting around black bears in many parts of the state and didn't even know it... Monte has quite a few of them and yes, possibly even a griz or two. I spoke with a guide from Deseret this morning and he confirmed that there are several bears they have been trying to monitor on the upper portion of the area - which is Monte Cristo.

There are also wolves in that area... confirmed both alive and dead as recently as last week. Just walk softly and carry a big stick so they know you mean business if you come face-to-face. Like I mentioned, you've probably been around them in many areas for years and didn't even know they were there... that's how they like it usually.


----------



## hoghunter011583

Yeah I think I will carry a bigger stick than the one I'm going to shoot an elk with!!


----------



## elk22hunter

People have to get Bears off the Brain! I woke up on the night before the opener in my wall tent to my Bro going out to take a leak. I turned the battery powered lantern on with my remote so he could see when he came in. As he was coming back to the tent, and making a little noise in doing so, my son in law imediately sat up on his cot. His head started frantically turning to and fro looking for where the sound was coming from. He reached down for his handgun and was bringing it up into firing position when I started yelling his name and telling him that it was my brother. My bro. entered the tent at that moment. I don't think that he was going to shoot until he was being attacked by the bear or threatened at least but holy crap, if one thinks of bears like that, ugly things could happen. We saw bear poop everywhere, Tracks often, and watched a bear swim in the water hole that we were sitting on. This causes one to think about bears but I don't think that they want to attack me. They would rather run from me.


----------



## stillhunterman

Yeah, bear on the mind can get to be un-nerving for sure! I used to hunt the Trinity areas in Cali and I think there were more bears in the area than deer :shock: It wasn't too bad when I was toten' the .06 although night time in the tent was kinda fun, especially when the wind came up! -)O(- Fishing the Trinity River one had to grow eyes in the back of your head, bear all around that stream! _(O)_


----------



## hoghunter011583

stillhunterman said:


> Yeah, bear on the mind can get to be un-nerving for sure! I used to hunt the Trinity areas in Cali and I think there were more bears in the area than deer :shock: It wasn't too bad when I was toten' the .06 although night time in the tent was kinda fun, especially when the wind came up! -)O(- Fishing the Trinity River one had to grow eyes in the back of your head, bear all around that stream! _(O)_


And you never had a scary incounter? That makes me feel better knowing that it is really rare to be attacked. I'm still going to back something special from now on!!


----------



## lunkerhunter2

hoghunter011583 said:


> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you 100% sure it was bear **** I have not heard any confirmed reports of bears on Monte for 10+ years. You sure it wasn't sheep? They smell like ****
> If you are really worried about it i would just move over a couple canyons. I would be willing to bet it is one of less than 2 or 3 bears on the entire mountain if it is one.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying it was a bear from the smell, I'm going off of the turds I saw. It looked like dog mess but 3 times the size. It was loaded with it, I must have seen 2 dozen piles!
> They didn't have the clumpy look like a moose or something it was just smooth turds.
> That is nice to know that it is rare to have bear in the area.
Click to expand...

This makes me believe even more that it was sheep and not bear. The area i hunt elk in has a good population of bears and i have never seen more than 1 pile of scat at a time. One more question, was the grass and shrubs eaten down to ground level in this area?


----------



## Bears Butt

I share your fear hoghunter. Rest assured there are plenty of bear up on Monte. I'd be more afraid of the wolves up there than the bears, but a sow with cubs is not something to come between. They usually run when they smell or see you which is in your favor.

One year still hunting down a deep draw, I began smelling something I had never smelled before. Kept hunting down through the thick pines and brush. The smell got extremely strong. The hair on the back of my neck raised up. I stopped and looked around for something god awful staring at me at close range. There it was, a den, scat all around and it was just as you have described. Then I noticed most of the trees in the area were scratched up bad from them clawing at the bark. No doubt sharpening their claws while waiting for me to get there months later. My knees were shaking really bad and I had to think about moving my legs to begin to get out of there. Yes it was a pretty pathetic site as I tried to amble down and away from that den opening. I kept my eyes firmly afixed on the opening for about 20 yards, or until I was far enough down the hill so that I could not see it. From that moment on it was "rush, rush, rush" to get out of the area still alive. 

I still have night mares about that and believe it or not, that was 40 years ago. I've never hunted down that canyon since, even though I hunt very near it.

Just get a can of pepper spray and life will be good.


----------



## middlefork

Most fear what they don't understand. Get educated on hunting in bear country.


----------



## stillhunterman

hoghunter011583 said:


> stillhunterman said:
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, bear on the mind can get to be un-nerving for sure! I used to hunt the Trinity areas in Cali and I think there were more bears in the area than deer :shock: It wasn't too bad when I was toten' the .06 although night time in the tent was kinda fun, especially when the wind came up! -)O(- Fishing the Trinity River one had to grow eyes in the back of your head, bear all around that stream! _(O)_
> 
> 
> 
> And you never had a scary incounter? That makes me feel better knowing that it is really rare to be attacked. I'm still going to back something special from now on!!
Click to expand...

Yep, been charged by a mama with a cub, had a big blond boar steal my buck, and many a bear that smelled me nearby and took off. Just learn about the critters and their habits and it might help. Bad news is, if a bear is gonna kill ya, it will be a blackie that's hungry and not a griz...most of the time! :mrgreen:


----------



## hoghunter011583

lunkerhunter2 said:


> hoghunter011583 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> lunkerhunter2 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Are you 100% sure it was bear **** I have not heard any confirmed reports of bears on Monte for 10+ years. You sure it wasn't sheep? They smell like ****
> If you are really worried about it i would just move over a couple canyons. I would be willing to bet it is one of less than 2 or 3 bears on the entire mountain if it is one.
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not saying it was a bear from the smell, I'm going off of the turds I saw. It looked like dog mess but 3 times the size. It was loaded with it, I must have seen 2 dozen piles!
> They didn't have the clumpy look like a moose or something it was just smooth turds.
> That is nice to know that it is rare to have bear in the area.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This makes me believe even more that it was sheep and not bear. The area i hunt elk in has a good population of bears and i have never seen more than 1 pile of scat at a time. One more question, was the grass and shrubs eaten down to ground level in this area?
Click to expand...

Keep in mind that I didn't see all fresh sign, one pile was really fresh the rest were older and some where really old. If it was sheep it was a massive sheep!! I've seen sheep sign a bunch of times, Monte is loaded with the little buggers. The grass wasn't touched, only some plants that the deer usually tear up and those plants were eaten up really good, not to the ground though just the leaves. I didn't see any of the little holes that sheep leave with the little hooves. I saw one track in the mud that I could barely make out and it had toes!
Trust me I'd love it to be sheep!!


----------



## nickpan

A black bear would rather run away from you than attack you, unless you got between a sow and her cubs. If it did attack you something is probably wrong with it. I'd be more concerned about lions over bears especially hiking in the dark all quite like. Now grizzlies is a differnt story....


----------



## hoghunter011583

middlefork said:


> Most fear what they don't understand. Get educated on hunting in bear country.


I know I don't understand them but anyone who thinks they understand any wild animal has themselves fooled. I know bears are not these man eating beasts at all. I know that 99% of the time they are going to run away, but what about the 1% when they attack? I don't think understanding them is going to ever stop that 1% from happening. 
I usually still hunt and I am very quite and very careful to hunt the wind. I've gotten up to 10 feet from a hog that was sleeping. So if I'm sneaking around and I go through some thicket and a sow and cubs are in it, your telling me that I'm not in big trouble? I know it is very doubtful that will ever happen but it can happen and I'd like to have a fighting chance if it does!!


----------



## hoghunter011583

nickpan said:


> A black bear would rather run away from you than attack you, unless you got between a sow and her cubs. If it did attack you something is probably wrong with it. I'd be more concerned about lions over bears especially hiking in the dark all quite like. Now grizzlies is a differnt story....


I'm scared of all of it!!!! That is why I want some kind of defence!!


----------



## Buzzard

I think you're dealing with sasquatch. I have pic's of one on my trail cam in that area. It's a huge male. I can't post the pic's cause many forum users would feel inadequate. Some may find even find the images obscene. Carry some Jack Link's jerky with you. Be sure to share when he shows himself.


----------



## AF CYN

Black bears are usually scared of people, but I ran into one a few years ago that wasn't scared. I yelled, hollered, tried to make myself look big, etc... Whenever I stopped yelling and waving, it would start walking toward me. Whenever I yelled, it would stop. I considered shooting it with my bow, but eventually decided to back out of the area after several minutes(which prompted the bear to start toward me again, though I never saw it after that.) The experience ruined me for the rest of the hunt. I was afraid to hike in the dark afterwards. :shock: 

If you're really worried about it, spend $30 and get some bear spray. Research done by a biologist at BYU showed that bear spray was more effective at preventing injury/death than a gun was, and it's legal since you don't have a ccp.


----------



## hoghunter011583

AF CYN said:


> Black bears are usually scared of people, but I ran into one a few years ago that wasn't scared. I yelled, hollered, tried to make myself look big, etc... Whenever I stopped yelling and waving, it would start walking toward me. Whenever I yelled, it would stop. I considered shooting it with my bow, but eventually decided to back out of the area after several minutes(which prompted the bear to start toward me again, though I never saw it after that.) The experience ruined me for the rest of the hunt. I was afraid to hike in the dark afterwards. :shock:
> 
> If you're really worried about it, spend $30 and get some bear spray. Research done by a biologist at BYU showed that bear spray was more effective at preventing injury/death than a gun was, and it's legal since you don't have a ccp.


Thank you!! That is what I'll do. I really don't want to carry a gun without a permit so I'll get the mace tomorrow, I feel a lot better knowing it is not just a feel good thing but that it really works.


----------



## elk22hunter

I always cary a whistle and Pepper Spray with me in bear country and I know by looking at the scat if it is a Grizzly or a Blackie. Black bears have smaller poop with fruits, nuts and berries. Grizzly scat has a few whistles and smells like pepper spray!


----------



## Huge29

Buzzard said:


> I think you're dealing with sasquatch. I have pic's of one on my trail cam in that area. It's a huge male. I can't post the pic's cause many forum users would feel inadequate. *Some may find even find the images obscene*. Carry some Jack Link's jerky with you. Be sure to share when he shows himself.


I just double checked the forum rules; all pictures of sasquatch regardless of the amount of obscenity are specifically encouraged to be shown!


----------



## mikevanwilder

elk22hunter said:


> I always cary a whistle and Pepper Spray with me in bear country and I know by looking at the scat if it is a Grizzly or a Blackie. Black bears have smaller poop with fruits, nuts and berries. Grizzly scat has a few whistles and smells like pepper spray!


That what I hear too! :lol: :lol: 
I've never had an encounter with a bear, but I have had a number with cougars. Cougars scare me more than bears when I'm hiking. Those SOBs will stalk you! 
Bears scare me more around the camp at night, thats why its important to keep a clean camp site.


----------



## HOGAN

I will tell you this. You sissys do not need any protection from any bears, strap a set on. Holy crap you guys are a bunch of women. Like elk22 said I am more worried about the idiot in camp that sleeps with a loaded pistol by his head than the bears. There is only one recorded death by a bear in Utah..........ever. And one other fact, you are more likley to get attacked by some idiot strung out on meth, while sleeping in your own bed, than rubbing raw hamburger all over yourself and going to bed in bear country. And yes I have proven this.The bears are 100 times more afraid of you than you are of them. They are one of the fastest predetors, if they descide to attack, you would not even have time to grab the gun you packed. Seriously, no joke, cowboy up.


----------



## HOGAN

Another thing, you guys should carry nothing at all, then if a bear attacks you, you will have a slam dunk case against the DNR for making it illegal to carry a side arm while bow hunting. If anyone thought there was a chance, the side arm rule would not be a law. Think about it.


----------



## hoghunter011583

Ah, so there is no chance of getting attacked while bow hunting? I think you may be a little on the extreme end of the issue here. I know I'm over worried about them but I'm used to gators and snakes, they don't bother me at all. The chance is there and even though you may have it correct that there is only 1 death from bears in the wild. How many attacks have there been. I'm not saying I'm going to die from an attack but I'm sure it wouldn't feel to good!!


----------



## dkhntrdstn

I would worry more about a cat attacking me then a bear. I don't worry about the bear. the cats what make me carry doring the bow hunt. when walking in the dark and out in the dark.


----------



## elk22hunter

I aint skeered of Bears or Cats...................It's the booger man after dark that I don't like!


----------



## mikevanwilder

elk22hunter said:


> I aint skeered of Bears or Cats...................It's the booger man after dark that I don't like!


Someones flicks boogers on you while your sleeping? Man I would be scared too.


----------



## Riverrat77

There have been bears all over the places I elk hunt... at least from talking to herders and sheepmen in the area. I don't worry about it much though... just kinda make sure the camp is clean, food is in sealed containers, etc. The critters might get curious but unless you just do something stupid to lure them in, I'd imagine they'll leave you pretty well alone. Anyone even know if that bear mace stuff works? To me it just sounds like something to spice yourself up with and if the bear is really intent on eating you, is probably going to do it anyway. Sounds like a handgun in the hands of a reliable shooter is probably the best, last line of defense deterrent.


----------



## HOGAN

hoghunter011583 said:


> Ah, so there is no chance of getting attacked while bow hunting? I think you may be a little on the extreme end of the issue here. I know I'm over worried about them but I'm used to gators and snakes, they don't bother me at all. The chance is there and even though you may have it correct that there is only 1 death from bears in the wild. How many attacks have there been. I'm not saying I'm going to die from an attack but I'm sure it wouldn't feel to good!!


No I am not saying there is no chance. I am saying there is a much better chance of someone attacking you in your own bed in your house than a bear attcking you anywhere in the wild. Your odds of getting attacked in the wild in Utah are about the same as getting attacked @ the zoo or circus. Odds of getting attacked @ your house, much greater. Dont sweat the bears like others have said, cougars are worse but even then slim to none. Sweat the drugy out of dope, he is a valid threat.


----------



## gitterdone81

We don't see the cougars, thus we are not afraid of them.


----------



## wirehair

My buddy had a cougar take a swipe at him Thursday night. He was on his four wheeler and saw it up ahead, on the side of the trail, but thought it was a rock. As he went by it, the **** thing turned around and tried to claw him. He has his concealed weapon permit and had his Glock .40 in the tank bag. It scared him so bad he drove off and didnt even think about the handgun. That cat is going to hurt someone. Hope the DWR goes up after it. Its up Spanish Fork canyon. A couple miles above the rest area.


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

HOGAN said:


> I will tell you this. You sissys do not need any protection from any bears, strap a set on. Holy crap you guys are a bunch of women. Like elk22 said I am more worried about the idiot in camp that sleeps with a loaded pistol by his head than the bears. There is only one recorded death by a bear in Utah..........ever. And one other fact, you are more likley to get attacked by some idiot strung out on meth, while sleeping in your own bed, than rubbing raw hamburger all over yourself and going to bed in bear country. And yes I have proven this.The bears are 100 times more afraid of you than you are of them. They are one of the fastest predetors, if they descide to attack, you would not even have time to grab the gun you packed. Seriously, no joke, cowboy up.


Was this about the same time you sprayed yourself in the face with bear spray, for fun?

I think you should re-post the pictures.


----------



## Skye Hansen

I have been told that a man carries a handgun in bear and wolf country so that if he sees a bear or wolf, he can shoot himself in the head instead of letting the bear or wolf kill him.  Honestly though, I can see the fear and understand that a gun makes you feel better. I would be more worried about wolves and lions though.


----------



## Bax*

I'm more worried about a bear at this point than a wolf. Thats just me though


----------



## hoghunter011583

HOGAN said:


> hoghunter011583 said:
> 
> 
> 
> Ah, so there is no chance of getting attacked while bow hunting? I think you may be a little on the extreme end of the issue here. I know I'm over worried about them but I'm used to gators and snakes, they don't bother me at all. The chance is there and even though you may have it correct that there is only 1 death from bears in the wild. How many attacks have there been. I'm not saying I'm going to die from an attack but I'm sure it wouldn't feel to good!!
> 
> 
> 
> No I am not saying there is no chance. I am saying there is a much better chance of someone attacking you in your own bed in your house than a bear attcking you anywhere in the wild. Your odds of getting attacked in the wild in Utah are about the same as getting attacked @ the zoo or circus. Odds of getting attacked @ your house, much greater. Dont sweat the bears like others have said, cougars are worse but even then slim to none. Sweat the drugy out of dope, he is a valid threat.
Click to expand...

I agree 100%. But I also sleep with a shotgun loaded with 7 rounds!! I'm prepared in most situations. You are right though and I'm way more worried about a person robbing me while I'm sleeping at the camp than the animals attacking me. I just like to be prepared.


----------



## hoghunter011583

Bax* said:


> I'm more worried about a bear at this point than a wolf. Thats just me though


I'm more worried about a bear than either, only because of the sign I saw. I know the chances are better that I hit a deer on the drive to the hunting area and kill myself than getting attacked by anything.


----------



## HOGAN

Lightening is a much higher concern than bears. Falling out of your tree stand, slipping and breaking your leg, ect. etc. Life is too short to worry about small factors.


----------



## Bax*

HOGAN said:


> Lightening is a much higher concern than bears. Falling out of your tree stand, slipping and breaking your leg, ect. etc. Life is too short to worry about small factors.


You make some great points here. I don't know a ton about tree stands, but I understand that if you don't mind your Ps and Qs, you can get yourself into a pretty rough spot.

So be careful out there guys. I'd hate to hear about a guy falling out of a tree stand or getting hit by lightning while hunting.

Hopefully none of us will ever have to face down a bear either


----------



## hoghunter011583

I had a bit of scare in a tree stand. I had unhook the cable on it while I was about 15 feet up. Well, while the cable was off the thing fell and I was in the top portion and the bottom caught on my boot ( I didn't have the bottom tied to the top). I barely was able to bend down and grab the bottom portion. That was when I was a lot younger and a lot stupider. I would have been sitting in that top portion for day with no way down if that thing would have fallen down!!


----------



## bullsnot

I could care less what my "odds" are, this isn't gambling with a few bucks at a Wendover casino. Although I don't sit and worry myself over it if I'm in Bear country, especially in a tent, I'm packing heat. If I didn't have a ccp I would pack a 12 inch bowie knife on my belt. Use mace if that works for you, too bulky for my tastes though. It makes me wonder how many of the documented attack victims told their families before they left, "I have better odds at getting seduced by a super model, don't worry." I don't care what may be lurking....if it has teeth and eats critters bigger than me then it's a threat I plan for. Maybe I'll die before I get a chance to defend myself but I'm going out swingin back!! It's fun to tell people to grow a pair and cowboy up but I'll bet you scream like a little girl when when a blackie is gnawing on your skull or hearing the flesh from your own body being consumed. I'm for brains over blind courage any day. Give yourself the best chance for survival by being prepared then don't stress the rest. Real courage is facing your fears head on.


----------



## Moostickles

hoghunter011583 said:


> I'm not saying it was a bear from the smell, I'm going off of the turds I saw. It looked like dog mess but 3 times the size. It was loaded with it, I must have seen 2 dozen piles!
> They didn't have the clumpy look like a moose or something it was just smooth turds.
> That is nice to know that it is rare to have bear in the area.


This may have been said already, as I haven't read through all 5 pages yet, but... Bear crap looks just like a pile of human crap. Meaning same shape and size. Another dead-givaway is that it is usually packed with berries and/or fur.


----------



## Moostickles

nickpan said:


> A black bear would rather run away from you than attack you, unless you got between a sow and her cubs. If it did attack you something is probably wrong with it. I'd be more concerned about lions over bears especially hiking in the dark all quite like. Now grizzlies is a differnt story....


+1


----------



## HOGAN

bullsnot said:


> I could care less what my "odds" are, this isn't gambling with a few bucks at a Wendover casino. Although I don't sit and worry myself over it if I'm in Bear country, especially in a tent, I'm packing heat. If I didn't have a ccp I would pack a 12 inch bowie knife on my belt. Use mace if that works for you, too bulky for my tastes though. It makes me wonder how many of the documented attack victims told their families before they left, "I have better odds at getting seduced by a super model, don't worry." I don't care what may be lurking....if it has teeth and eats critters bigger than me then it's a threat I plan for. Maybe I'll die before I get a chance to defend myself but I'm going out swingin back!! It's fun to tell people to grow a pair and cowboy up but I'll bet you scream like a little girl when when a blackie is gnawing on your skull or hearing the flesh from your own body being consumed. I'm for brains over blind courage any day. Give yourself the best chance for survival by being prepared then don't stress the rest. Real courage is facing your fears head on.


Yup I scream like a little girl all right. I personally have 3 bears on video tape the closest one being 7 yards. Dont talk to me about real courage when I am not the one packing heat on an archery hunt just in case, Dude get it together, black bears do not do anything stated in your quote, ever. And from the sounds of it, your chances of getting attacked by a bear are far greater than ANY supermodel, you obviously have a size issue going on.


----------



## Huge29

HOGAN said:


> Dude get it together, black bears do not do anything stated in your quote, ever. And from the sounds of it, your chances of getting attacked by a bear are far greater than ANY supermodel, you obviously have a size issue going on.


I did not see what the other fellar stated that black bears do. I will assume that he inferred something about attacking and you reply that they don't EVER? Do you mean they don't ever attack people through their tent just like one did two years ago in AF canyon? Or break into the shell of a truck as one did at the Berry about 8 years ago? Certainly not common, but it does and has happened right in our backyard. Here you will read about 16 fatal attacks by black bears in North America in just the last 10 years http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_fa ... th_America. Certainly not common, but are you offended by someone preparing himself for the possible? I was surprised to see three people buying bear spray from CAbela's, they must all be paranoid cooks. :mrgreen:


----------



## Anaconda Pintler

You *****'s better keep hunting in Utah, dont come sniffing around our country in Montana, I will show you some Griz, good god fellas go hunt and have a good time the chances of having a negative encounter with a bear is well lets just say almost nonexistent! Now whenI went to Alaska on a float trip that was a little different, I never once felt threatened but when they were sticking their noses against the fabric of the tent and SSSNNNIIIFFFIIINNNGGG! so hard I thought the tent would implode was a little unnerving but they moved on! I never carried a firearm there either matter of fact it was a traditional archery only hunt! But if you are ever going to enjoy your time in the4 wilds and outdoors you better learn to deal with that fear, be kind of like me dropped of at midnight in Downtown Detroit, now that would make me want to be in the fetal position!









size 13 boot









I am no hero but sure aint gonna let no bear or wolf or cat (they worry me the sneaky bastards) ruin my time afield worrying about them!


----------



## longbow

AP, long time no see. About time you got back on the forum.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler

Ha, well you know it is about that time of year again!! You doing alright or are the "bears" keeping you down? lol


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Bears are mean! I don't like them! I don't hunt where there are any bears! I don't wanna get eaten! :roll: 

Hey Quant, tell em about that Grizz up in Montana that you had on that elk kill that one night. :twisted:


----------



## hoghunter011583

HOGAN said:


> bullsnot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could care less what my "odds" are, this isn't gambling with a few bucks at a Wendover casino. Although I don't sit and worry myself over it if I'm in Bear country, especially in a tent, I'm packing heat. If I didn't have a ccp I would pack a 12 inch bowie knife on my belt. Use mace if that works for you, too bulky for my tastes though. It makes me wonder how many of the documented attack victims told their families before they left, "I have better odds at getting seduced by a super model, don't worry." I don't care what may be lurking....if it has teeth and eats critters bigger than me then it's a threat I plan for. Maybe I'll die before I get a chance to defend myself but I'm going out swingin back!! It's fun to tell people to grow a pair and cowboy up but I'll bet you scream like a little girl when when a blackie is gnawing on your skull or hearing the flesh from your own body being consumed. I'm for brains over blind courage any day. Give yourself the best chance for survival by being prepared then don't stress the rest. Real courage is facing your fears head on.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup I scream like a little girl all right. I personally have 3 bears on video tape the closest one being 7 yards. Dont talk to me about real courage when I am not the one packing heat on an archery hunt just in case, Dude get it together, *black bears do not do anything stated in your quote, ever. And from the sounds of it*, your chances of getting attacked by a bear are far greater than ANY supermodel, you obviously have a size issue going on.
Click to expand...

So they won't attack you is what your saying!! Tell that to some of the people I've heard about who got pulled out of a tent and chewed up!! Fact is a bear is a big animal with teath and claws and knows how to use them. If you have the right situation it IS going to attack. That situation may be VERY unlikely but it still can happen. I've never been in a car wreack but I still wear a seatbelt!! Nothing cowardly about being prepared for reality!!


----------



## hoghunter011583

Anaconda Pintler said:


> You *****'s better keep hunting in Utah, dont come sniffing around our country in Montana, I will show you some Griz, good god fellas go hunt and have a good time the chances of having a negative encounter with a bear is well lets just say almost nonexistent! Now whenI went to Alaska on a float trip that was a little different, I never once felt threatened but when they were sticking their noses against the fabric of the tent and SSSNNNIIIFFFIIINNNGGG! so hard I thought the tent would implode was a little unnerving but they moved on! I never carried a firearm there either matter of fact it was a traditional archery only hunt! But if you are ever going to enjoy your time in the4 wilds and outdoors you better learn to deal with that fear, be kind of like me dropped of at midnight in Downtown Detroit, now that would make me want to be in the fetal position!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> size 13 boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am no hero but sure aint gonna let no bear or wolf or cat (they worry me the sneaky bastards) ruin my time afield worrying about them!


You are right about not worrying about them but I for one want to be prepared just in case. I'm from Louisiana and am not used to these kinds of animals so I'm a little over nervous. Give me a swamp with gators, snapping turtles and about a million cotton mouths and I'll feel fine.


----------



## jahan

hoghunter011583 said:


> HOGAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> bullsnot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could care less what my "odds" are, this isn't gambling with a few bucks at a Wendover casino. Although I don't sit and worry myself over it if I'm in Bear country, especially in a tent, I'm packing heat. If I didn't have a ccp I would pack a 12 inch bowie knife on my belt. Use mace if that works for you, too bulky for my tastes though. It makes me wonder how many of the documented attack victims told their families before they left, "I have better odds at getting seduced by a super model, don't worry." I don't care what may be lurking....if it has teeth and eats critters bigger than me then it's a threat I plan for. Maybe I'll die before I get a chance to defend myself but I'm going out swingin back!! It's fun to tell people to grow a pair and cowboy up but I'll bet you scream like a little girl when when a blackie is gnawing on your skull or hearing the flesh from your own body being consumed. I'm for brains over blind courage any day. Give yourself the best chance for survival by being prepared then don't stress the rest. Real courage is facing your fears head on.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup I scream like a little girl all right. I personally have 3 bears on video tape the closest one being 7 yards. Dont talk to me about real courage when I am not the one packing heat on an archery hunt just in case, Dude get it together, *black bears do not do anything stated in your quote, ever. And from the sounds of it*, your chances of getting attacked by a bear are far greater than ANY supermodel, you obviously have a size issue going on.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> So they won't attack you is what your saying!! Tell that to some of the people I've heard about who got pulled out of a tent and chewed up!! Fact is a bear is a big animal with teath and claws and knows how to use them. If you have the right situation it IS going to attack. That situation may be VERY unlikely but it still can happen. I've never been in a car wreack but I still wear a seatbelt!! Nothing cowardly about being prepared for reality!!
Click to expand...

Black bears are much different than Grizzleys. If you are hiking and run into a black bear, you just get mean and loud and they will almost always run off. Now Grizz are a different story. I am not going to lie AP, I would of pooped myself in your situation. :lol:


----------



## HOGAN

Amen AP!

I never stated nothing never happens, The only thing I did state is worry about something worth worring about, getting struck by lightening far exceed getting attacked by a bear. Yet half of hunters carry a firearm on the archery hunt. For what black bears, with 1 death every repored, attacks happen but it is human error. I forget some guys are hunting out of pay camp grounds where these attacks are reported. Wearing a seat belt and getting attacked by a bear are apples and oranges. Seriously getting struck by lightening and getting attacked are the same odds, compare apples to apples. Getting attacked by another human in your own bed and in a car wreck now that is apples to apples. Quit making this seem as common as your making it sound. I would even go as far to say that there are as many firearm accidents from archery hunters packing a gun in fear of bears as there are bear attacks on archers IN UTAH.


----------



## longbow

Anaconda Pintler said:


> Ha, well you know it is about that time of year again!! You doing alright or are the "bears" keeping you down? lol


 Nope. I actually like having the bears around. You still have to be careful though.


----------



## bullsnot

HOGAN said:


> bullsnot said:
> 
> 
> 
> I could care less what my "odds" are, this isn't gambling with a few bucks at a Wendover casino. Although I don't sit and worry myself over it if I'm in Bear country, especially in a tent, I'm packing heat. If I didn't have a ccp I would pack a 12 inch bowie knife on my belt. Use mace if that works for you, too bulky for my tastes though. It makes me wonder how many of the documented attack victims told their families before they left, "I have better odds at getting seduced by a super model, don't worry." I don't care what may be lurking....if it has teeth and eats critters bigger than me then it's a threat I plan for. Maybe I'll die before I get a chance to defend myself but I'm going out swingin back!! It's fun to tell people to grow a pair and cowboy up but I'll bet you scream like a little girl when when a blackie is gnawing on your skull or hearing the flesh from your own body being consumed. I'm for brains over blind courage any day. Give yourself the best chance for survival by being prepared then don't stress the rest. Real courage is facing your fears head on.
> 
> 
> 
> Yup I scream like a little girl all right. I personally have 3 bears on video tape the closest one being 7 yards. Dont talk to me about real courage when I am not the one packing heat on an archery hunt just in case, Dude get it together, black bears do not do anything stated in your quote, ever. And from the sounds of it, your chances of getting attacked by a bear are far greater than ANY supermodel, you obviously have a size issue going on.
Click to expand...

Yep, I've got a total size problem. You got me. I wish I could be as cool as you tough guy.


----------



## bullsnot

Anaconda Pintler said:


> You *****'s better keep hunting in Utah, dont come sniffing around our country in Montana, I will show you some Griz, good god fellas go hunt and have a good time the chances of having a negative encounter with a bear is well lets just say almost nonexistent! Now whenI went to Alaska on a float trip that was a little different, I never once felt threatened but when they were sticking their noses against the fabric of the tent and SSSNNNIIIFFFIIINNNGGG! so hard I thought the tent would implode was a little unnerving but they moved on! I never carried a firearm there either matter of fact it was a traditional archery only hunt! But if you are ever going to enjoy your time in the4 wilds and outdoors you better learn to deal with that fear, be kind of like me dropped of at midnight in Downtown Detroit, now that would make me want to be in the fetal position!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> size 13 boot
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am no hero but sure aint gonna let no bear or wolf or cat (they worry me the sneaky bastards) ruin my time afield worrying about them!


You're right there is no sense in worrying yourself silly about it, I don't. But how did we make the leap from being prepared to being a *****? I worry about the two legged predators as much as anything. I've personally looked down the barrel of a gun over a deer about 8 years ago. I used to be young, dumb, and full of cum too....but life has a way of showing you that you aren't as bad as you think you are.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler

I have looked down a few gunbarrels myself, some were in Iraq, some were in Afganistan, some were in Panama! I still aint gonna lose any sleep over any **** bear!!


----------



## bullsnot

Anaconda Pintler said:


> I have looked down a few gunbarrels myself, some were in Iraq, some were in Afganistan, some were in Panama! I still aint gonna lose any sleep over any **** bear!!


Yep....we said we're losing sleep over it. And my point about the gun barrel was a total reference to the size of my unit and had nothing to with being prepared in the wilderness against what ever may be lurking. Cuz when I looked down it, it was right here in the US of A over a **** deer. Good come back.


----------



## gitterdone81

Can't we all just get along?


----------



## bullsnot

Yeah I should've have allowed myself to be pulled into this silly discussion....I just felt for hog who was posting a legitimate concern and other guys started calling him names of all things. Just tryin to help him out.

EDIT: Meant to say I should NOT have allowed myself to be pulled into this...


----------



## Anaconda Pintler

bullsnot said:


> Yeah I should've have allowed myself to be pulled into this silly discussion....I just felt for hog who was posting a legitimate concern and other guys started calling him names of all things. Just tryin to help him out.


You are doing a fine job!! :mrgreen:


----------



## bullsnot

Anaconda Pintler said:


> You are doing a fine job!! :mrgreen:


Why thank you! 

BTW a sincere thanks for serving our country.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

I've got a valuable tip for all you guys packing heat while in the bear woods.

Make sure you knock the front sight off the end of the barrel and file it nice and smooth. That way, when a bear shoves that gun up yer butt it won't hurt so bad. :mrgreen: 

The best defense against bears is just be bear smart. Keep a clean camp, store food away from camp, and try to make your presence known. Bears will 99.9% of the time give you the road.


----------



## wyogoob

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I've got a valuable tip for all you guys packing heat while in the bear woods.
> 
> Make sure you knock the front sight off the end of the barrel and file it nice and smooth. That way, when a bear shoves that gun up yer butt it won't hurt so bad. :mrgreen:
> 
> The best defense against bears is just be bear smart. Keep a clean camp, store food away from camp, and try to make your presence known. Bears will 99.9% of the time give you the road.


Truer words were never spoken.

I walked across Yellowstone NP, west to east, the whole thing, with pepper spray and some good training from the National Park system. Lots of bears, no encounters.....well bad encounters. :lol:


----------



## luv2fsh&hnt

My strategy for survivng a bear attack is really simple just invite someone to hunt with you that you know you can out run.


----------



## bullsnot

TEX-O-BOB said:


> I've got a valuable tip for all you guys packing heat while in the bear woods.
> 
> Make sure you knock the front sight off the end of the barrel and file it nice and smooth. That way, when a bear shoves that gun up yer butt it won't hurt so bad. :mrgreen:


No that wouldn't work with my plan of attack.....I'm hoping he chokes on it and that's when I can make my get away. If I make it smooth he might not.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler

This is how you deal with BEARS!! you teach you are not to be messed with!!!


----------



## HOGAN

I personally never intended to name call against hog. I doubt hog thought I was calling him anything. Hog is a big boy and can take care of himself. A big difference saying don't be a ***** and you are a *****. I said toughen up and worry about something worth worrying over. Thats it. Tex as always sums up what I have been tryin to say in 2 or 3 lines.


----------



## NHS

I took the girls up the canyon tonight to see if the elk were singing yet.









They were facinated by this pile.....and they weren't even skeered when I told them what it was. Probably because there tweren't any whistles in it and it didn't smell like pepper spray.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

Oooouuuuooooch! I hate when I get hit in the chest with a snuffer getting pushed along by a 780 grain laminated birch arrow! 8)


----------



## Anaconda Pintler

:mrgreen:


----------



## hoghunter011583

HOGAN said:


> Amen AP!
> 
> I never stated nothing never happens, The only thing I did state is worry about something worth worring about, getting struck by lightening far exceed getting attacked by a bear. Yet half of hunters carry a firearm on the archery hunt. For what black bears, with 1 death every repored, attacks happen but it is human error. I forget some guys are hunting out of pay camp grounds where these attacks are reported. Wearing a seat belt and getting attacked by a bear are apples and oranges. Seriously getting struck by lightening and getting attacked are the same odds, compare apples to apples. Getting attacked by another human in your own bed and in a car wreck now that is apples to apples. Quit making this seem as common as your making it sound. I would even go as far to say that there are as many firearm accidents from archery hunters packing a gun in fear of bears as there are bear attacks on archers IN UTAH.


Geez, ok we could go back and forth all day. The bottom line is even though getting killed in a car is really rare (considering the odds) I still wear a seat belt. Getting killed by lightning is rare but if a storm is around I am not going to sleep in a tent on the top of a mountain. Getting attacked by a bear is rare but I'm still going to do the things that are smart, keep a clean camp and have some line of protection. I don't think anyone is making thing seem more common than they are, I for one am just saying it can happen so why not prepare? Seems like you jump to conclusions without any info also. Your just guessing that more accidents happen from guys packing guns in case they run into a bear, do you have any stats. on this or is this just your thoughts??


----------



## hoghunter011583

HOGAN said:


> I will tell you this. You sissys do not need any protection from any bears, strap a set on. Holy crap you guys are a bunch of women.


No body put words in your mouth, you are being a little unrealistic, I admit I'm not used to being around bears and so I'm not sure how to handle them. Ah, that is why I asked the question in the first place!!! To say you need no pretectio at all, or that you would not get a chance to shoot one if it attacked is rather foolish advice.


----------



## hoghunter011583

Anaconda Pintler said:


> I have looked down a few gunbarrels myself, some were in Iraq, some were in Afganistan, some were in Panama! I still aint gonna lose any sleep over any **** bear!!


But do you take any precations or do you just act foolish in bear country?


----------



## hoghunter011583

To all you guys that think you are so tough. I tell you what, lets take and drop you all by your lonesome in an area that you are totally not used to with no gun.... how about pearl river Louisiana, (the devils hideout) and leave you there for about 3 nights and see how tough you are by that 3rd night?? Don't worry they don't have bears or terrorists!!


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

hoghunter011583 said:


> Anaconda Pintler said:
> 
> 
> 
> I have looked down a few gunbarrels myself, some were in Iraq, some were in Afganistan, some were in Panama! I still aint gonna lose any sleep over any **** bear!!
> 
> 
> 
> But so you take any precations or do you just act foolish in bear country?
Click to expand...

I'll say it again so you understand. The best precaution you can take is to practice bear smarts and plain old fashioned woosmanship. You don't need a gun or bear spray. Even if you did carry that crap and you did get attacked, you probably wouldn't be able to get to it fast enough to make a difference. (that's why I suggested you file the front sight off your gun) Be smart, keep a clean camp, hang food away from camp and you'll be fine.

I've hunted with AP for 18 years. He is HANDY in the woods. He's encountered and shot more bears than most of us will ever see in a lifetime. NEVER has he felt like he needed a gun or bear spray to be safe. Be smart. that's the best defense you can have. Be foolish and leave opened cans of kippered snacks and peanut butter laying around and you might, slim chance, but MIGHT have a bad experience. If you run into a sow and cubs, give her the road and back out as quickly as you went in. She'll pack her cubs up and leave you before you know it.

One year I was still hunting a stand of quaikies with a bow. I noticed something coming towards me so I just held still and watched. A young bear came plodding along feeding on grass as he went along and it looked like he'd feed right into me if he kept on his way. Very shortly thereafter I noticed a second cub, and then the mama bringing up the rear. That's when my butthole tightened up a bit and I thought, Hmmmm this could get interesting. So I put an arrow on the string and held perfectly still. The trio made there way down the hill and right past me to my left about 15 yards away. As soon as that sow hit my wind she stood on her hind legs and looked right at me. She popped her teeth, let out a WHOOF! and off they went like a bunch of cut cats. I've never seen anything disappear that fast in my life. They were out of sight in seconds! Had I made my presence known earlier, I doubt I would have even seen the second and third bears at all.

Being afraid of bears is like being afraid of the booger man. You really have very little to worry about.


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

hoghunter011583 said:


> To all you guys that think you are so tough. I tell you what, lets take and drop you all by your lonesome in an area that you are totally not used to with no gun.... how about pearl river Louisiana, (the devils hideout) and leave you there for about 3 nights and see how tough you are by that 3rd night?? Don't worry they don't have bears or terrorists!!


So what is in Pearl River LA or "The Devils Hideout"? The Booger man! :roll:


----------



## truemule

You can call me a ***** a wuss, girl, sissy, or anything else. The area I hunt has bears in it that I seen sign of all the time. I can see were they have browsed at the wild berry bushes and overturned rocks looking for bugs. Last year the forest service removed a 350 pound male that was raiding peoples homes and causing all kinds of havoc down lower on the hill. The sow was still in the area and they were sure she was pregnant. That means she has cubs this year. I will and do cary a .357 loaded with 200 grain Corbon's. I may be fearing things that are likely never to happen. How many of you have fire insurance on your home? My home is only worth a couple of bucks and I spend alot of money to insure it. I'll be damned if I wont carry a $6.00 worth of lead to insure my life. I may not be able to fight very well if attacked but I'm not gonna lay there and let him chew on me without a fight either. 

Call me what you want, I try to practice safe habits but I feel better when I have it. I'm with you hog.


----------



## Anaconda Pintler

We can talk swamps all day if you want, But I have trained in Louisiana and to tell you the truth the swamps there wouldnt make a pimple on a a "nasty" swamps arse! Spend weeks in some of those central american swamps and jungles, there is stuff living in there that National Geographic hasnt named yet!!! I did not call anyone any names I am just saying that for me I couldnt walk around in fear all the time and still try to enjoy the outdoors, besides a feared man is a little dangerous to others and himself, I also believe that if a person is in fear the whole time they are in the woods then that persons senses are not at all 100% all the time which would make walking up on a kill or cubs or just plain surprising a bear greater! Try to relax and enjoy them, bears are really cool animals and very social critters with each other! I personally feel like the best thing you can do is go to Sask and book a hunt over bait, you will see prolly 15 or more bears per evening up there and that allows you to relax and get used to their habits a bit! EVEN WHEN THEY COME UP YOUR TREE AND PULL ON YOUR TREESTAND A LITTLE!!! gulp! But a simple shout and even that pissed momma bear was sent fleeing!


----------



## Anaconda Pintler

It is not about being a ***** or a tough guy! It is being able to control your mind and not make something that is so unlikely to happen keep you fearful the whole time in the woods, Worry about the stuff the needs worrying, and like Tex and others have said "BE SMART" and have a good time!


----------



## hoghunter011583

TEX-O-BOB said:


> hoghunter011583 said:
> 
> 
> 
> To all you guys that think you are so tough. I tell you what, lets take and drop you all by your lonesome in an area that you are totally not used to with no gun.... how about pearl river Louisiana, (the devils hideout) and leave you there for about 3 nights and see how tough you are by that 3rd night?? Don't worry they don't have bears or terrorists!!
> 
> 
> 
> So what is in Pearl River LA or "The Devils Hideout"? The Booger man! :roll:
Click to expand...

Haha, no that is just it, guys from up here wouldn't know and so in the middle of the night when things get creepy you wouldn't know what is in the area. That is my only point, and the reason for my post in the first place. I asked a simple question about how to handle bears and Tex, your story gave me more info than anyone's!! Like I've said a bunch of times, I'm not used to these animals and don't know thier behavior so I asked about it.

To make my point here is an example. So, your walking along in waist deep water and you see an aligator head 10 feet in front of you in the water and then his head goes under. For the guys on here used to gators you would know what to do, for the rest of you what would you do? And would you be nervous?


----------



## hoghunter011583

Anaconda Pintler said:


> We can talk swamps all day if you want, But I have trained in Louisiana and to tell you the truth the swamps there wouldnt make a pimple on a a "nasty" swamps arse! Spend weeks in some of those central american swamps and jungles, there is stuff living in there that National Geographic hasnt named yet!!! I did not call anyone any names I am just saying that for me I couldnt walk around in fear all the time and still try to enjoy the outdoors, besides a feared man is a little dangerous to others and himself, I also believe that if a person is in fear the whole time they are in the woods then that persons senses are not at all 100% all the time which would make walking up on a kill or cubs or just plain surprising a bear greater! Try to relax and enjoy them, bears are really cool animals and very social critters with each other! I personally feel like the best thing you can do is go to Sask and book a hunt over bait, you will see prolly 15 or more bears per evening up there and that allows you to relax and get used to their habits a bit! EVEN WHEN THEY COME UP YOUR TREE AND PULL ON YOUR TREESTAND A LITTLE!!! gulp! But a simple shout and even that **** momma bear was sent fleeing!


I agree with you but things are getting twisted here. I never said that I'm scared and nervous all the time in the woods, I don't think I'd hunt if that was the case. I simply said I'm ignorant when it comes to bears and other predators and so when I'm in the middle of a mountain of sign and can smell the thing, yeah I got nervous and left. I wasn't screaming and running through the woods. If I would have had a gun I would have had my hand on it, it was an open area so I could see if he was coming. I think the idea that if you carry mace or a gun means you are trembling with fear is a little far fetched. Plenty of guys have used mace on bears so in some cases you would have time to use it. If you don't want to use mace or a gun good for you. I for one like to have something to have in my hands that may deter them. A lot of people don't have a gun in the house for self protection and would tell me the same kinds of things, oh you have a better chance of dieing in a car wreack or whatever, I still like a gun in my bedroom. It is all personal choice and I have to say a lot of you guys gave me some good advice about how bears behave and not to worry just keep things clean and if I see one back off and give it room. I'll do that while aiming at it of course!! Others I feel did a pretty bad job with your answere by making seem like it is pretty much impossible to get attacked and to worry about is just crazy!! Grow a set and don't worry about bears, in my opinion is a pretty stupid way to look at it. Be smart, take precatiouns and keep things clean, then don't worry about bears is a little better!!


----------



## hoghunter011583

Anaconda Pintler said:


> We can talk swamps all day if you want, But I have trained in Louisiana and to tell you the truth the swamps there wouldnt make a pimple on a a "nasty" swamps arse! Spend weeks in some of those central american swamps and jungles, there is stuff living in there that National Geographic hasnt named yet!!! I did not call anyone any names I am just saying that for me I couldnt walk around in fear all the time and still try to enjoy the outdoors, besides a feared man is a little dangerous to others and himself, I also believe that if a person is in fear the whole time they are in the woods then that persons senses are not at all 100% all the time which would make walking up on a kill or cubs or just plain surprising a bear greater! Try to relax and enjoy them, bears are really cool animals and very social critters with each other! I personally feel like the best thing you can do is go to Sask and book a hunt over bait, you will see prolly 15 or more bears per evening up there and that allows you to relax and get used to their habits a bit! EVEN WHEN THEY COME UP YOUR TREE AND PULL ON YOUR TREESTAND A LITTLE!!! gulp! But a simple shout and even that **** momma bear was sent fleeing!


I agree with you but things are getting twisted here. I never said that I'm scared and nervous all the time in the woods, I don't think I'd hunt if that was the case. I simply said I'm ignorant when it comes to bears and other predators and so when I'm in the middle of a mountain of sign and can smell the thing, yeah I got nervous and left. I wasn't screaming and running through the woods. If I would have had a gun I would have had my hand on it, it was an open area so I could see if he was coming. I think the idea that if you carry mace or a gun means you are trembling with fear is a little far fetched. Plenty of guys have used mace on bears so in some cases you would have time to use it. If you don't want to use mace or a gun good for you. I for one like to have something to have in my hands that may deter them. A lot of people don't have a gun in the house for self protection and would tell me the same kinds of things, oh you have a better chance of dieing in a car wreck or whatever, I still like a gun in my bedroom. It is all personal choice and I have to say a lot of you guys gave me some good advice about how bears behave and not to worry just keep things clean and if I see one back off and give it room. I'll do that while aiming at it of course!! Others I feel did a pretty bad job with your answere by making seem like it is pretty much impossible to get attacked and to worry about is just crazy!! Grow a set and don't worry about bears, in my opinion is a pretty stupid way to look at it. Be smart, take precatiouns and keep things clean, then don't worry about bears is a little better!!


----------



## hoghunter011583

Anaconda Pintler said:


> It is not about being a kitten or a tough guy! It is being able to control your mind and not make something that is so unlikely to happen keep you fearful the whole time in the woods, Worry about the stuff the needs worrying, and like Tex and others have said "BE SMART" and have a good time!


Agreed, but I will say, I'm not walking in fear all the time. It doesn't take fear to motivate me to take precations. It takes knowing that I'm ignorant about something and it could get me in trouble. I'm not in fear of a car wreck but I wear a seatbelt.

By the way which swamps did you train in while in Louisiana? Did you hate those things as much as I do!!


----------



## Critter

After reading through a number of pages here it comes down to the fact of you should think about the bears but don't worry about them. In over 40 years of hunting around them and camping I have never had a problem with one. Also if you are packing heat just be aware that if one actually comes after you in all possibilities it will be too late to try and shoot him. Not to mention that you just may make him a lot madder than he was. So just go hunting or camping and just be aware of them.


----------



## bullsnot

I feel I should clarify when I pack heat. If I'm packing way into the backcountry....often by myself....then I have a sidearm. This thread is about black bears but I pack into the high Uinta wilderness at times and I worry about blackies, a roaming grizz, roaming wolves, lions, and the two legged predators as well. When I'm actually out hunting I never have a sidearm where I can access it, it's usually in my pack if I bring it at all. 

But the numbers don't lie and a blackie, or a grizz, can attack you in your tent and drag your ass out. It happens and I'm not going to lie I get nervous being out in the middle of nowhere when the lights are out and I'm in a tent barely big enough to hold me on my own. No one can tell me that if something grabs my ankle and starts to drag me out that I won't be able to get a shot or two off. I'm not as worried about charging bear as much as the one I can't see coming. I've been in a tent with one sniffing the side and I guarantee you have time to grab your weapon and be ready if it decides to come through after you and believe me anything walking close by or sniffing my tent wakes me up. When I'm RV camping it usually stays in the truck.

So for me, yeah maybe you don't have time to do much with a charging bear and you'll get the gun shoved up your ass as Tex so eloquently put it but there are other situations that I think of where one may save you or someone elses life. I mean what if your buddy gets dragged out of tent screaming, happened to the kid up AF canyon and dad ran for help. What if he had a firearm and a flashlight? Could he have saved his child? I hope I never find out but I think discussing a charging bear is only discussing a part of danger.


----------



## stillhunterman

bullsnot said:


> I feel I should clarify when I pack heat. If I'm packing way into the backcountry....often by myself....then I have a sidearm. This thread is about black bears but I pack into the high Uinta wilderness at times and I worry about blackies, a roaming grizz, roaming wolves, lions, and the two legged predators as well. When I'm actually out hunting I never have a sidearm where I can access it, it's usually in my pack if I bring it at all.
> 
> But the numbers don't lie and a blackie, or a grizz, can attack you in your tent and drag your ass out. It happens and I'm not going to lie I get nervous being out in the middle of nowhere when the lights are out and I'm in a tent barely big enough to hold me on my own. No one can tell me that if something grabs my ankle and starts to drag me out that I won't be able to get a shot or two off. I'm not as worried about charging bear as much as the one I can't see coming. I've been in a tent with one sniffing the side and I guarantee you have time to grab your weapon and be ready if it decides to come through after you and believe me anything walking close by or sniffing my tent wakes me up. When I'm RV camping it usually stays in the truck.
> 
> So for me, yeah maybe you don't have time to do much with a charging bear and you'll get the gun shoved up your ass as Tex so eloquently put it but there are other situations that I think of where one may save you or someone elses life. I mean what if your buddy gets dragged out of tent screaming, happened to the kid up AF canyon and dad ran for help. What if he had a firearm and a flashlight? Could he have saved his child? I hope I never find out but I think discussing a charging bear is only discussing a part of danger.


Yep, that pretty much sums it up for me. It is unbelievable how fast a charging bear can move and cover ground, been there done that. The no-seeum attacks get my nerves on edge for sure. :shock:


----------



## swbuckmaster

why do you need to pack 10 weapons when your hunting? wouldn't an arrow kill it?

I'm more worried about aliens, Sasquatch, and my wife if I'm not home on time.


----------



## bullsnot

swbuckmaster said:


> why do you need to pack 10 weapons when your hunting? wouldn't an arrow kill it?
> 
> I'm more worried about aliens, Sasquatch, and my wife if I'm not home on time.


10 weapons...losing sleep over it....smooth out the end of your barrel....you guys crack me up. My 12 year daughter doesn't exaggerate as much as you guys do.

I have to chuckle at the "been everywhere" "done everything" attitude some of you guys have on this forum. Really I do chuckle, it reminds me of my uncle that called me a Yankee when I moved to the city and got a college education breaking a several generation string of working in the coal mines. It's not even worth trying to talk to him or my father for that matter about something we don't agree on. They know it all and that's the way it is and anyone that looks at things differently is either a flaming wuss or just an idiot.

Here are the facts. Bears sometimes attack although they are rare. To decide to be prepared for an unlikely attack is a personal decision plain and simple.

Gotta love the good ole boy attitude that still exists out there. Cowboy up!?! Really?? -_O-


----------



## bullsnot

HOGAN said:


> I personally never intended to name call against hog. I doubt hog thought I was calling him anything. Hog is a big boy and can take care of himself. A big difference saying don't be a kitten and you are a *****.


First off half of you are on a first name basis. I don't have an issue with that but remember this is public-facing, semi-anonymous discussion board so I can't see anything beyond what you write. You said basically anyone worried about a bear attack is a sissy and a woman. BTW I know some pretty tough woman out there that may take exception to that comment but that's another discussion. If you know hog and between you guys that isn't name calling that's fine but don't expect everyone to pick up on that because you wer clearly name calling based on your words alone.

Second Anaconda dropped the "P" word so that's where my comments on that were directed.

Thirdly I don't care if you cowboy up or eat nails for breakfast but strapping on a set means nothing except you choose to ignore the risk, doesn't make it go away. Some choose to address it.


----------



## wyogoob

swbuckmaster said:


> why do you need to pack 10 weapons when your hunting? wouldn't an arrow kill it?
> 
> I'm more worried about aliens, Sasquatch, and my wife if I'm not home on time.


Aliens? Any pics?


----------



## TEX-O-BOB

swbuckmaster said:


> why do you need to pack 10 weapons when your hunting? wouldn't an arrow kill it?
> 
> I'm more worried about aliens, Sasquatch, and my wife if I'm not home on time.


See that's the problem, you haven't trained your wife properly.

Your problem is you gave her a "TIME" when you'd be home. Big mistake! Never give them a "TIME". Simply say "I'll be home when I'm home." Or, give them an "approximate" time with at least a 48 hour window on the back side. If you don't show up in that 48 hour window without a phone call, you're probably hurt and need help. THEN she can panic and call the search and rescue.

Train them right and you can stay out as long as you want and never get into trouble.


----------



## hoghunter011583

TEX, you don't need to do any trainning, just carry some mace and if she attacks just give a few sprays and she'll turn and run. See, taking precautions is the easy way to go!!


----------



## HOGAN

bullsnot said:


> HOGAN said:
> 
> 
> 
> I personally never intended to name call against hog. I doubt hog thought I was calling him anything. Hog is a big boy and can take care of himself. A big difference saying don't be a kitten and you are a *****.
> 
> 
> 
> First off half of you are on a first name basis. I don't have an issue with that but remember this is public-facing, semi-anonymous discussion board so I can't see anything beyond what you write. You said basically anyone worried about a bear attack is a sissy and a woman. BTW I know some pretty tough woman out there that may take exception to that comment but that's another discussion. If you know hog and between you guys that isn't name calling that's fine but don't expect everyone to pick up on that because you wer clearly name calling based on your words alone.
> 
> Second Anaconda dropped the "P" word so that's where my comments on that were directed.
> 
> Thirdly I don't care if you cowboy up or eat nails for breakfast but strapping on a set means nothing except you choose to ignore the risk, doesn't make it go away. Some choose to address it.
Click to expand...

just to let you know I have never met Hog, or maybe I have and have forgooten, in any event, he did not think I was calling him a sissy, nor did he think I was belittling him, which i wasn't. That is the place this forum is and always will be, not the place where you see who can piss the furthest. If you like that sort of thing head over to MM site. My quote from above was edited some and may have been because it was unclear. If you are riding down the road and your buddy that is riding with you has his window down and you say your cold, he may say don't be such a *****. But if you are walking through a mall and run into some hard arse guy, he then calls you a *****.

I guess bottom line in all this is dont jump to conclusions on what people are trying to get across over the internet, it is very clear on how many post and your came across as very dominant. Mine may have too, not saying it didn't but anyone that has been around long enough knows the difference. And like I said to begin with, you are more likley to break your leg or cut yourself open with a knife out there but I dont see guys packin half an emergency room with them.

This forum is the good ol boy kinda place, that is the kind of people that hang here, don't bag on it, there maybe more good ol' boys than not. I certainly don't think I have been there or done that, and always looking to learn somthing new, but like you said, I think if any of us knew it all we would not be wasting our time on worrisome things like this.


----------



## bullsnot

Hogan - Let be the first to wave the white flag on this deal. I understand the kind of folks that use these boards and I promise you I have no issues what so ever with anyone. I'm a newer member here and I really am not trying to change the way things are done. All I'm saying is if you guys can be good ole boys and fire shots why can't I in my own way? Like I said reminds me of the older generation in my family. They can call names, poke, and tease but if you fire back you aren't being respectful. At least if you don't do it in the good ole boy way and I will say I don't buy into that. 

If I could convey tone most of what I write isn't meant to be as inflammatory as it's coming across. I'm more just poking you guys right back. Just different generations I suppose but I will say this...I've got no issue with you and I totally understand your point of view and repect it. The message I was trying to get across was that there is more than one way to look at an issue and niether side is necessarily wrong and I think there are a lot of valid points coming from all directions.


----------



## swbuckmaster

bullsnot 
most guys around here think their funny. Hogan is one of them!


----------



## Treehugnhuntr

TEX-O-BOB said:


> swbuckmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> why do you need to pack 10 weapons when your hunting? wouldn't an arrow kill it?
> 
> I'm more worried about aliens, Sasquatch, and my wife if I'm not home on time.
> 
> 
> 
> See that's the problem, you haven't trained your wife properly.
> 
> Your problem is you gave her a "TIME" when you'd be home. Big mistake! Never give them a "TIME". Simply say "I'll be home when I'm home." Or, give them an "approximate" time with at least a 48 hour window on the back side. If you don't show up in that 48 hour window without a phone call, you're probably hurt and need help. THEN she can panic and call the search and rescue.
> 
> Train them right and you can stay out as long as you want and never get into trouble.
Click to expand...

Is 'when I fell like it" an official time?


----------



## HOGAN

swbuckmaster said:


> bullsnot
> most guys around here think their funny. Hogan is one of them!


No freakin clue what Scott means by this. Dont care. He has served his time and has earned his "funny" remarks. Glad to see you get it Bullsnot. If every whipper snapper that got on here was let loose, it would be an instant MM site. You must have a very good family.


----------



## swbuckmaster

HOGAN said:


> swbuckmaster said:
> 
> 
> 
> bullsnot
> most guys around here think their funny. Hogan is one of them!
> 
> 
> 
> No freakin clue what Scott means by this. Dont care. He has served his time and has earned his "funny" remarks. Glad to see you get it Bullsnot. If every whipper snapper that got on here was let loose, it would be an instant MM site. You must have a very good family.
Click to expand...

It was an attempt at funny


----------



## HOGAN

I got it, it was good, you having any luck up on the hill yet?


----------



## swbuckmaster

I spent all summer long scouting only to have spent opening couple of days out in the bookcliffs with broadside shot and silent stalker. It was really fun. However I am going to hit the hills running in the next couple of days. crossing my fingers! 

o there are no big bucks or bulls in Utah!!


----------

